# Lemax LX70 Superpowerhead Beamshot Comparison



## Fibo (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello Guys,

i get the Turbohead for the Lemax LX70 and want to show you some Beamshots.
It has a very nict tight and focuse Beam. The Beam is perfectly round with a tight and round Hotspot. I have never seen such a great round and perfect Beam Pattern with a smooth Reflector

I will try if the Links load the right way first because in this Forum it is my first time
If it wont work it will be nice if yomeone could help me with it.....

Distance: 209 Meter...





Polarion PH50









Polarion PH40









LX70









LX70 TK









and now some Comparison between the LX70 statdard Head with PH50 and the LX70 Turbohead with PH50




















Distance to the House: 1200 Meter










Polarion PH 50









Lemax LX70









LX70 TK











Distance to the Tower: 2970 Meter



















Distance: 600 Meter

















Poalrion PH50









Lemax LX70









LX70 TK









Distance: 730 Meter

















Polarion PH50









Lemax LX70









LX70 TK









And now some Lemax Turbohead Impressions…

































I have tried to make the Pictures like you see it in natural….but if you start the Lights it looks more like this J


----------



## scout24 (Apr 10, 2017)

Very nice beamshots! Thanks for them. That Turbohead for the LX70 looks like it has great focus and throw. Impressive.


----------



## Fibo (Apr 10, 2017)

It has a very narrow Hotspot.......if you light against a white Wall at Daylight in your House from round about 5 Meters, you can not see what is in the Middle of the Hotspot ;-)


----------



## richbuff (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you for your impressive and valuable beamshots! 

Lemax 70 Superpower with Turbohead: Is that the Lemax 70 with head diameter = 219 mm? Or some other head?


----------



## Fibo (Apr 11, 2017)

It is the head with the Diameter you write here


----------



## ven (Apr 11, 2017)

Awesome pics Fibo, thanks for sharing.....................certainly looks fun!


----------



## Joe_torch (Apr 21, 2017)

Very nice beamshots!:twothumbs


----------



## bulbmogul (Apr 21, 2017)

I am quite please with mine and its my "GO TO" Rig when I walk the dog..!


----------



## hahoo (May 24, 2017)

best, most well thought out , clearly focused, set of beam shots ive ever seen
thanks for taking the time:thumbsup:


----------



## sledhead (Jun 5, 2017)

Just fantastic beamshots. Appreciate the effort!!!


----------



## wimmer21 (Jul 15, 2017)

I ditto hahoo and sledhead's comments. Outstanding!


----------



## bulbmogul (Jul 16, 2017)

wimmer21 said:


> I ditto hahoo and sledhead's comments. Outstanding!



Did you happen to buy yous yet..?


----------



## Enderman (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice beamshots, however pointing those lights at populated buildings is not a very considerate thing to do...
Towers or abandoned buildings are much better.


----------



## richbuff (Jul 16, 2017)

Enderman said:


> ... ...pointing those lights at populated buildings is not a very considerate thing to do...
> ...


I point mine at my head. It is unoccupied. 



> ...abandoned buildings...


I should move to Detroit.


----------



## python (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you. Very nice beamshots.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 28, 2017)

What a great job! Thanks a million!

Sledhead and I were out with several powerful lights just this past weekend taking some after-dark shots. I say "after dark" since we really didn't think of taking day shots for a distance comparison (unless Sandy may have and I didn't notice). Anyway, getting this visual acuity onto a camera (from what we actually see with our eyes) is rather difficult. Now, we really hadn't any sophisticated photography equipment, just a cell phone, nevertheless, a tough job to do well---in addition to arranging them on CPF so that they (photos) make any sense.

Thanks again!

Karl


----------



## Fibo (Oct 8, 2017)

Thank you very much for the positive Feedback and Compliments

Yes, it was a lot of Fun:twothumbs


----------

